# Studio 1555 Laptop



## ah7013 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi I have this Dell Studio 1555 currently running Arch Linux. I would like to shrink my Arch ext4 partition and give some space for FreeBSD. If anyone has this laptop running FreeBSD do you find any problems with FreeBSD on it?

Thanks


----------



## piggy (Jun 3, 2010)

ah7013 said:
			
		

> Hi I have this Dell Studio 1555 currently running Arch Linux. I would like to shrink my Arch ext4 partition and give some space for FreeBSD. If anyone has this laptop running FreeBSD do you find any problems with FreeBSD on it?
> 
> Thanks


Just for testing purpose I tried an install of Freebsd 8 on a Dell 1747 (Core I7 and a lot of modern stuff) and I had lotsa problem starting with ACPI recognition and conseguently disk recognizion. I didn't had the time to play with it (it was just a quick test), then it work flawlessy on my old notebook, a still cool (then 5 years old Dell Inspiton 9300). My understanding is Freebsd is perfect for old hardware and have problems - much more compared with Linux - with up to date hardware (Archlinux, my fav Linux distro, not a case it is similar to BSD, run pretty much ok on the same Dell 1747 also if I stick with Windows 7 64 bit and I now run both Arch and Freebsd as VMware virtual machines).


----------

